# Feedback: service to help drivers more easily find riders?



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Uber drivers!

We have built an event database that one driver said could help him find riders more easily, but we would love more feedback before spending time on the service.

Essentially, the app pinpoints hot spots of events around your area so you can find riders more easily.

Would something like this be useful, or does the Uber app provide all the information you need?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

And the service would be free to drivers. We plan on monetizing event data in other ways, just curious if a spin-off service for drivers helps or not.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Could be useful.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

useful would be an app that bypasses uber. I provide the service, they just provide a way to connect.


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Could be useful.


thanks! you're in atlanta? how do you find riders today? you just go where uber tells you to go? or do you search for events beforehand?


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

jsixis said:


> useful would be an app that bypasses uber. I provide the service, they just provide a way to connect.


yes that would be ideal long term, but payment still needs to get handled somehow. so it seems like you wouldn't want the service to find "hotspots" of riders?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You are on to something , first time I'm impressed here . like the other member said bypass uber $$$$


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> You are on to something , first time I'm impressed here . like the other member said bypass uber $$$$


thanks, but to be clear, bypassing uber is not feasible for a long, long time. are you interested in the (free) service to find hotspot of riders?


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

I think I would use an APP that showed me events around me. I am sure so would most other drivers.
Of course, nowadays we are AVOIDING fares, but in the future, it may be useful.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Personally not , but anything that helps this guys do better helps me too. 
If you can find a way to cut out the middle man you will have gold , people are willing to pay much much more than uber charges them it's only that uber has full control on price , if these guys could understand that they are already in the margen of " legality" why not just deal directly with the customer and set their own rates let the true market deside what it wants to pay ( many uber drivers appearance, vehicles , manners etc, are above average ) yet they get paid the same as the bottom drivers people (same here some customers are high caliber ) are willing to pay more for the first , I bet if you find a way to link these people you will break uber big task but possible ( I don't drive for uber but uber has made me money )


----------



## yellow (Sep 7, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Personally not , but anything that helps this guys do better helps me too.
> If you can find a way to cut out the middle man you will have gold , people are willing to pay much much more than uber charges them it's only that uber has full control on price , if these guys could understand that they are already in the margen of " legality" why not just deal directly with the customer and set their own rates let the true market deside what it wants to pay ( many uber drivers appearance, vehicles , manners etc, are above average ) yet they get paid the same as the bottom drivers people (same here some customers are high caliber ) are willing to pay more for the first , I bet if you find a way to link these people you will break uber big task but possible ( I don't drive for uber but uber has made me money )


Sidecar already lets drivers set their own prices.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Quality of customer base , I think uber has the best one so far all you have to do is donate to uber the weaker customers in your own base then poach a couple of top ones from uber ( true number my top customer is worth 100 uber bottom customers ) I need only 12 customers per week to do great


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think\hope Uber will include such a feature in its own app. After all, the %20 they collect on each ride is supposed to be invested in improving the system.


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

ok cool so it seems like there might be interest in this service to find "hotspots of riders". which areas would you like covered first?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Of course it would be hot idea but too many drivers will be horrible. I do my research for events on my own and it works on most occasions. If i used it then I know a shit load of other drivers will use it. With these rates, you have to be smart and figure stuff out on your own.


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Of course it would be hot idea but too many drivers will be horrible. I do my research for events on my own and it works on most occasions. If i used it then I know a shit load of other drivers will use it. With these rates, you have to be smart and figure stuff out on your own.


which area would you want the service in?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Potsticker said:


> which area would you want the service in?


away from me. It is a great idea but it will just cluster **** the area and then no surge will happen. If all these drivers end up in one area because there is a special beach concert going on then there is a chance a surge will be low or not come at all. I am not in it for others. I am in it for me to get as much money in this tightly squeezed dollar they put in front of us...actually 90 cents.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Potsticker said:


> Hi Uber drivers!
> 
> We have built an event database that one driver said could help him find riders more easily, but we would love more feedback before spending time on the service.
> 
> ...


would be awesome! Uber app does not contain hot spot information.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> would be awesome! Uber app does not contain events information for drivers.


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

OCBob said:


> away from me. It is a great idea but it will just cluster **** the area and then no surge will happen. If all these drivers end up in one area because there is a special beach concert going on then there is a chance a surge will be low or not come at all. I am not in it for others. I am in it for me to get as much money in this tightly squeezed dollar they put in front of us...actually 90 cents.


but what if you could use the service to see where other uber drivers are and plan accordingly? our app could let uber drivers see where other uber drivers are located.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Potsticker said:


> but what if you could use the service to see where other uber drivers are and plan accordingly? our app could let uber drivers see where other uber drivers are located.


That would help as well.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Potsticker said:


> but what if you could use the service to see where other uber drivers are and plan accordingly? our app could let uber drivers see where other uber drivers are located.


Cant we do that already by opening up the rider app?


----------



## Potsticker (Jan 29, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Cant we do that already by opening up the rider app?


can you see all riders across a city? or within a 1,5,10 mile radius?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Cant we do that already by opening up the rider app?


Hmm...search posts for "ghost cars". The rider app does NOT accurately depict drivers locations or even existence as far as I have been able to determine.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Potsticker said:


> can you see all riders across a city? or within a 1,5,10 mile radius?


I believe you would need to move the pin to a new spot away from you.


----------



## Uberalex23 (Jan 18, 2015)

Potsticker said:


> Hi Uber drivers!
> 
> We have built an event database that one driver said could help him find riders more easily, but we would love more feedback before spending time on the service.
> 
> ...


what ever this new feature is, make it optional. because if its shit then i want to be able to disable it. unlike ****ing lyft recently implemented a change where it exits out of your GPS prematurely and demands you confirm arrival before you even get there.


----------

